# Best area for horse property in eastern TN



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe you should contact @gunslinger. I think that he lives somewhere near the area that you are looking at.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Have you looked at somewhere around Big South Fork or Jamestown TN?


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

If I were to move (which I won't) I would choose a place in or near the Smoky mountains too. We have vacationed there and love it. Never have rode a trail there, but it have to be top notch.


----------

